# CAT 226 Skid Steer any good?



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

I recently aquired a CAT 226 skid steer. Needs a battery but runs and operates normal after a jump start. I've read of a few engine failures on another forum? I believe it has a Perkins diesel. Any other known problems?


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 2002. Really problem free mine now has 1600 hours.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got a Perkins diesel in a 2009 ASV PT-50; no issues other than an alternator that was semi-bad from the start.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the replies. Started tinker with it. Found out it only has 622 hours.


----------

